# One-piece fly rods



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Favorite 1 pieces rod I've cast lately is the Zane Pro 8wt. I haven't looked to see if they offer them in shorter lengths. Favorite just under 9' fly rod is easily the 8'4" Scott Meridian in 8wt. It's a 4 piece so that may or may not scratch your itch. St Croix makes some shorter fly rods for bass but again, I'm pretty sure they are multi-piece rods.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I was wondering about that Zane. I've got the ProAxis-X in 8wt and ProAxis in 12wt. But they're both 4-piece.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Unfortunately the 1 piece rod days are getting closer to being over. The market for them isn’t very profitable for companies. I plan on holding onto all my one piece rods for as long as I can.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Unfortunately the 1 piece rod days are getting closer to being over. The market for them isn’t very profitable for companies. I plan on holding onto all my one piece rods for as long as I can.


I wonder if you could take a light action 7'6" spinning rod blank and make a fly rod?


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

As for the 1pc they are getting slim but I do love the Hardy Zane Pros. North Fork still produces 1pc fly blanks. As for the light spinning rod into fly, I have done it with a few different blanks and it does ok but it is hard to get the same performance you are used to in a high quality fly rod.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Gloomis quit making their one piece rods. It’s just a matter of time before hardy does the same. The shipping cost is astronomical. I have heard great things about the new gloomis 2 piece tournament rods.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I wonder if you could take a light action 7'6" spinning rod blank and make a fly rod?


I tried to look into something similar a while back -- lots of people asking about using fly rod blanks for UL spinning duty, but not the other way around. I'm curious to see what you find out. I have a 2 piece 8 ft crappie "float-n-fly" rod that got me thinking about it.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ferrulewax said:


> Gloomis quit making their one piece rods. It’s just a matter of time before hardy does the same. The shipping cost is astronomical. I have heard great things about the new gloomis 2 piece tournament rods.


They still make the CC Pro 1 in 10&11 wt only. The NRX one piece is a thing of the past!


----------



## CaptDavis1 (Jul 13, 2020)

10wt CC pro 1 for sale and Lamiglas Bugslinger 8wt one, if interested


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

sotilloa1078 said:


> They still make the CC Pro 1 in 10&11 wt only. The NRX one piece is a thing of the past!


It wouldn’t suprise me if that rod is soon discontinued or they are just selling through old stock. I’m honestly surprised that the IMX pro1 exists as well (it’s a sweeettt rod) but it’s a newer model so I guess they don’t want to discontinue it so soon.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ferrulewax said:


> It wouldn’t suprise me if that rod is soon discontinued or they are just selling through old stock. I’m honestly surprised that the IMX pro1 exists as well (it’s a sweeettt rod) but it’s a newer model so I guess they don’t want to discontinue it so soon.


Yea I have a couple pro 1 in both NRX and CC as back ups. In my opinion there’s no better Tarpon stick than those two. Close behind is the Hardy 1 piece.


----------



## APoole (Jun 23, 2020)

A buddy has a 9wt 8'10" Hardy Zephrus in a one piece and I love that rod. They don't make them anymore, but would assume the Zane Pro would be just as good if not better.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

APoole said:


> A buddy has a 9wt 8'10" Hardy Zephrus in a one piece and I love that rod. They don't make them anymore, but would assume the Zane Pro would be just as good if not better.


Agreed, I've got the 8 and 9 Zephrus in a one piece and love them


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Does Mud Hole sell 1 piece fly rod blanks
I'm interested in 1 piece fly rods. My friend Ron Hickman makes them


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Does Mud Hole sell 1 piece fly rod blanks
I'm interested in 1 piece fly rods. My friend Ron Hickman makes them


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

@permitchaser They did at one time but they have been gone for 6-7yrs now. They just didn’t sell, although they were quite good and of course shipping was a pain.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Maven Mission New Zealand.
Drew Chicone [email protected]


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

My wife got me the Hardy Zane Pro 9wt for Christmas last year. It has quickly become one of my favorite rods.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

This may seem unconventional and for some ungodly but years ago I took a two piece T&T blank and turned into a one piece. It served me for many years catching Stripers in the surf/boat that is until my son got hold of it and killed it.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Vinny L said:


> This may seem unconventional and for some ungodly but years ago I took a two piece T&T blank and turned into a one piece. It served me for many years catching Stripers in the surf/boat that is until my son got hold of it and killed it.


I have considered this, but I think the only advantage is the reduced risk of breaking at the ferrule. I think you might have a similar result using hot-melt glue or even tape, so that you'd have that advantage without the permanency. I think all other characteristics would feel like a 2 piece rod, right?


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

bryson said:


> I have considered this, but I think the only advantage is the reduced risk of breaking at the ferrule. I think you might have a similar result using hot-melt glue or even tape, so that you'd have that advantage without the permanency. I think all other characteristics would feel like a 2 piece rod, right?


 Yes. You’d still have the weight and “dead” spot. Really just all the disadvantages of each IMO.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

bryson said:


> I have considered this, but I think the only advantage is the reduced risk of breaking at the ferrule. I think you might have a similar result using hot-melt glue or even tape, so that you'd have that advantage without the permanency. I think all other characteristics would feel like a 2 piece rod, right?


I'm not good enough to determine those "characteristics". The rod was a cannon with a 350g head. I could easily throw a bulky 5" Baitfish pattern 70'. I know it worked very well for many seasons. Hooked and landed a lot of fish on that rod..


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> Does Mud Hole sell 1 piece fly rod blanks
> I'm interested in 1 piece fly rods. My friend Ron Hickman makes them


Call Biscayne Rods down in Miami. They sell one piece blanks. Their 12wts are great for big tarpon!


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

An obvious advantage of joining rod pieces together is they won’t come apart when they shouldn’t. It is one (or 3) less parts to fail. I have cast 1 pc side by side with 4 pc and ‘felt’ the difference, but without doing that I’m not sure that I would. I prefer 1 pc rods for simplicity and the fact that the ones I have are very good. Dang shame that Loomis is no longer making the CC Pro 1.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

I used NFC blanks to make 8, 10, 12 wt.1 piece rods. Outstanding blanks they are!!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Surffshr said:


> An obvious advantage of joining rod pieces together is they won’t come apart when they shouldn’t. It is one (or 3) less parts to fail. I have cast 1 pc side by side with 4 pc and ‘felt’ the difference, but without doing that I’m not sure that I would. I prefer 1 pc rods for simplicity and the fact that the ones I have are very good. Dang shame that Loomis is no longer making the CC Pro 1.


This is one reason I've considered doing what @Vinny L did, but with a hot melt glue or something that's only semi-permanent. I would love to have the confidence to never feel the need to check my ferrules. The "feel" of a multi piece rod doesn't bother me; I'm not an elite caster and doubt I could tell the difference unless I cast them side by side like you said. If I ever damaged the rod, I could still break it down for shipping if I didn't want to get it repaired locally.

Has anyone tried any semi-permanent techniques like this? Sorry if this is too far off the original point of the thread.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

There's a 2 piece Scott Sector that looks pretty interesting.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

bryson said:


> This is one reason I've considered doing what @Vinny L did, but with a hot melt glue or something that's only semi-permanent. I would love to have the confidence to never feel the need to check my ferrules. The "feel" of a multi piece rod doesn't bother me; I'm not an elite caster and doubt I could tell the difference unless I cast them side by side like you said. If I ever damaged the rod, I could still break it down for shipping if I didn't want to get it repaired locally.
> 
> Has anyone tried any semi-permanent techniques like this? Sorry if this is too far off the original point of the thread.


You can try Tip adhesive. I know a heat gun will soften it up to re-separate. I've changed multiple tips over the years on all sorts of rods. less is more with that shit though!!


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

I have five one piece rods from Biscayne Rod which are made in Miami Florida. They are a great custom rod maker. It makes it easy for me since I also live in Miami so it's an easy choice.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

The Forth Fork Composites (Gary Loomis) 1 piece blanks in 8,9,10, and 12 wt are the best rod blanks I have ever held. Look no further. I have been replacing my NRX Pro-1's with them as I finish them.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Renegade said:


> The Forth Fork Composites (Gary Loomis) 1 piece blanks in 8,9,10, and 12 wt are the best rod blanks I have ever held. Look no further. I have been replacing my NRX Pro-1's with them as I finish them.


Hows the action on those? From their website it doesn’t look very fast


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

It’s a lot faster than advertised.
It’s a cannon. Definitely has some tip flex but that just helps with the shorter fast shots.
I cast the Psi better than any other NFC blanks, in the wind.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I wonder if you could take a light action 7'6" spinning rod blank and make a fly rod?


we at Marshfly made one called the nano. good for short accurate shots.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

scissorhands said:


> we at Marshfly made one called the nano. good for short accurate shots.


Do y’all make them anymore?


----------



## taylorisland (Jan 9, 2014)

scissorhands said:


> we at Marshfly made one called the nano. good for short accurate shots.


Yup built a 777 for that stuff and it’s badass for wading or fishing close. 7 weight 7’7” 3 piece


----------



## Feltonard (Nov 6, 2019)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Favorite 1 pieces rod I've cast lately is the Zane Pro 8wt. I haven't looked to see if they offer them in shorter lengths. Favorite just under 9' fly rod is easily the 8'4" Scott Meridian in 8wt. It's a 4 piece so that may or may not scratch your itch. St Croix makes some shorter fly rods for bass but again, I'm pretty sure they are multi-piece rods.


I bought the Zane pro and replaced all of my rods with it, absolutely incredible rod


----------

